# Identify double throttle



## 86Zebra (Jan 16, 2020)

Saw this pick on hells bay website and noticed it has a double throttle for engine? Is that specific for certain engine manufacturers or an optional addition and what is the pros and cons of it if any? 

Thanks 
Rob


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Livorsi.
http://www.livorsi.com/
never tried them myself. Hear they are nice. One is throttle and other is forward/reverse.


----------



## 86Zebra (Jan 16, 2020)

Interesting and thank you for the information.

rob


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Bring your wallet if you want something "extra fancy" like that.... Then think of how many years ago every motor manufacturer figured out how to both shift and throttle with the same single lever... 

To put it mildly that sort of stuff is a pretty good indicator that the the owner might just have too much money... and that will be my only "cranky old guide" comment for this day....


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Those things will get you in trouble. A few years ago I was backing a big offshore performance boat with dual-lever controls out of a tight dock in a canal. My boat at the time had a HotFoot throttle; the lever was for shifting only. As I backed up close to the bulkhead, talking to the owner rather than concentrating on the task at hand, I went to shift it into forward. Only what I did was throttle way up in reverse. i was lucky; I caught it in time and didn’t damage anything, but it sure was embarrassing. Growing up, everything had dual lever controls, but I have been using single levers for years and wasn’t paying attention the way I should have.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

accident waiting to happen.......why complicate it


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2020)

Well, I’ll play... I love them! I ran some “bigger boats” back in the day and they just feel good to me. They are pricey yes but the construction and craftsmanship of them is way beyond what any “stock” controls will be.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Very easy to us,love mine.Same price as quality fly rod.Jack plate and trim switch on inside of throttle lever.Very surprised with all the Flip Pallot impersonators more people don't have them.its only money. If an idiot like me can use them anybody can.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Charles Hadley said:


> Very easy to us,love mine.Same price as quality fly rod.Jack plate and trim switch on inside of throttle lever.Very surprised with all the Flip Pallot impersonators more people don't have them.its only money. If an idiot like me can use them anybody can.


Agreed, Livorsi controls are top quality and easy to use. I grew up on dual lever controls. But if you’re used to single levers you’re eventually going to do what I did.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

They seem like they’d be difficult in tight maneuvering, heavy current situations. Eg quickly bumping in and out of forward-reverse-forward


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Takes some getting used too


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2020)

Water Bound said:


> They seem like they’d be difficult in tight maneuvering, heavy current situations. Eg quickly bumping in and out of forward-reverse-forward


Not at all once you are familiar with them. Toggling from forward to reverse is so easy and smooth!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Bumping in and out of gears with engine in idle for me is silly smooth and works great .


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> They seem like they’d be difficult in tight maneuvering, heavy current situations. Eg quickly bumping in and out of forward-reverse-forward


I had the same fear when I got mine but I found it isn’t that bad, and the more I use it the more natural it feels. I have tilt/trim and jackplate controls on the throttle, which I love. I’m happy I went with Livorsi vs the standard Zuke throttle controls.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Not at all once you are familiar with them. Toggling from forward to reverse is so easy and smooth!


Will excalibur have a set?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2020)

Charles Hadley said:


> Will excalibur have a set?


If I don’t go with tiller steer on my personal build, X-Caliber WILL most definitely have a set!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I like them. Great quality and super smooth. I ran them on a triple engine 36 Contender for a few years. A lot easier than you think. The low speed tight maneuvering issue is not that big of a deal. I’m considering Livorsi controls on my EVOx build.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Water Bound said:


> They seem like they’d be difficult in tight maneuvering, heavy current situations. Eg quickly bumping in and out of forward-reverse-forward


I've had Morse dual throttle/shift controls on a bigger boat. It's actually easier. You just have to be aware of what's going on and which lever does what. After a while, it becomes natural and you don't even have to think about it.


----------

